# New Agility video for Dreamer



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice work! Her weaving style is almost identical or Sugarfoot's. Keep up the good work!

--Q


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you! She has awesome weaves an can get them from any angle! I am so happy to have her as my partner. She’s super fast an has wonderful distance, wraps, weaves, an send outs. I love trialing her. She needs one more leg in JWW to get her into open for both STD an JWW. Hopefully we’ll be seeing at least one title at our next trial. My mom may be getting a Very Merry poodle this summer, an if we do, it'll be fun to compare the different poodle lines for performance. Haha her breeder wants us to get a male for breeding.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Wilson has a lot of agility dogs in his Jacknic bloodlines and I think his sire has some agility titles in there somewhere... "URO2, UKC GRCH/RBCSWO Ch. J-C Pioneers Sumthin To Tk Bout RE, ADC, AGDC, CGN, VC " I am not familiar with Canadian titles. Wilson is going to have to find an able bodied person to run him around the course though...unless I can figure out how to do it without running, hmm. All I know is the boy can jump straight up in the air from a stand still and clear four feet. Our fence is four feet and he does it all the time, but he's not allowed to touch the fence or go over , so he has never jumped out. Not to worry this is a fence inside a fence though. Anyhow Dreamer looks great. I love his enthusiasm; I can tell he truly enjoys working for you. When you started with weaving did you use guide wires?


----------

